# DIY "ADA PRO Razor"



## clonitza (25 Apr 2012)

Best algae scraper I had 






http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160391119882 + superglue + JBL Aqua-T Handy blade

*The bad:* I wish it was longer
*The good: *I can also clean the back glass without removing the spray bar

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## flygja (27 Apr 2012)

Hi Mike, why do you need to glue on the razor? Is the supplied blade insufficient? I've been looking to buy this algae scraper as well.


----------



## flygja (27 Apr 2012)

Wait, I just realised that the PM scraper I saw does have a blade but yours doesn't.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PM-Algae-Cleane ... 495wt_1064

Weird.


----------



## clonitza (27 Apr 2012)

Since I bought 2 of them (what was I thinking ) I didn't want to spend money on the one with a blade because I did have some JBL spare blades available. It's easier with these blades to reach the tank's corners as it covers the whole width of the scraper. Also the JBL blades are half the price of the PM Razor blades (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270715594454) and are always available at my LFS.


----------

